# Lord Tensai



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

a-train brah


----------



## THERUCKUS (Feb 10, 2012)

TheVenomousViper said:


> Who is this pagan yatty?


giant bernard


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

prince albert is back!


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

Matt Bloom just said on his twitter it wasn't him.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

who the fuck


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Mr Premium said:


> Matt Bloom just said on his twitter it wasn't him.


Can't be him then. Like the It Begins thing wasn't Jericho.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

From Boston, Mass..........A-Train!!

Used to love the intro, can't wait.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

It quite clearly was A-Train. He's denying it because WWE want his return to be a surprise.


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

A-Train. Am i the only one that thinks, WWE are lacking big guys that can actually wrestle?


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

Why would they rename him? Are they just hoping that we completely forget that he was ever in the WWF/WWE before? Are they trying to take us all for dildos?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TheVenomousViper said:


> Why would they rename him? Are they just hoping that we completely forget that he was ever in the WWF/WWE before? Are they trying to take us all for dildos?


Kane
Isaac Yankem, D.D.S
Angus King
Bruiser Mastino
Unibomb
Mike Unabomb
Doomsday
Christmas Creature
"Fake" Diesel

Gimmick and name changes happen dude.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Interesting. I was reminded of Hakushi with all the painted on Japanese characters. 

Hopefully this works out for A-Train as I've been a fan of his for years.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Kane
> Isaac Yankem, D.D.S
> Angus King
> Bruiser Mastino
> ...


Might be the best post in a long time. lol.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Lord Tensai?

Makes me think his gimmick is going to be similar to Mordecai's.


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

Why would they give A-Train a Japanese gimmick?


----------



## dancehipsocialist (Oct 29, 2011)

If they are giving A-Train a Japanese gimmick, they may reference his time spent wrestling in Japan, which will be a good thing. This looks promising.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd put my money on A-Train, but one of those tattoos looked like a scorpion.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Deffo him, his eye isn't Oriental.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Instantly thought it was him when the video came up.

He'll deny it, but just remember, Jericho denied 'It Begins' was about him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RoadDoggJJ said:


> Why would they give A-Train a Japanese gimmick?


He's been wrestling in Japan since he left WWE in 2004, it was pretty much a second career for him. Better to just keep along those lines, A-Train was a LONG time ago. Everybody needs to evolve.

I do hope he's still using the Train Wreck, though, because honestly I thought that was one of the best finishers ever.

Why would they even bring him back, though? Like, what do they get out of it? He's 39. He's not gonna be main eventing because he didn't accomplish enough to do that in his first tenure and he's just too old to start now since there's no long term future in it, and he didn't accomplish enough to just put people over and make new stars, which they're going to be focusing on more.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

What's the bet that after a few months, he's teaming with Yoshi Tatsu on Superstars?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't they have two Japanese guys in FCW?


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

There was also news A-Train had reconstructive eye surgery.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Shinzaki the Guy with infinite tattoos


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

"Lord Tensai" does contain the letters S-T-I-N... WWE obviously wants us to fill in the blanks and realize that STING IS COMING...


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone know what Matt Bloom's Twitter account is?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why would they bring in Albert/A-Train in for this role? They'd have no reason to bring a 39 year old back into their company and actually hype it. They've got PLENTY of big bodies around doing nothing, both in the E and in FCW, all of which are younger.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

How can someone think it's NOT him? I mean, you can't really mistake his big fat head or his tattoos.



ToddTheBod said:


> both in the E and in FCW, all of which are younger.


FCW doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

ToddTheBod said:


> Why would they bring in Albert/A-Train in for this role? They'd have no reason to bring a 39 year old back into their company and actually hype it. They've got PLENTY of big bodies around doing nothing, both in the E and in FCW, all of which are younger.


Because he's a talented big man with a good look and WWE experience?


----------



## Luis10 (Mar 20, 2012)

is A-Train


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Walk-In said:


> How can someone think it's NOT him? I mean, you can't really mistake his big fat head or his tattoos.
> 
> 
> FCW doesn't exist anymore.


Do you mean ECW here? FCW basically boasts the most talented wrestling roster in the country right now.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Do you mean ECW here? FCW basically boasts the most talented wrestling roster in the country right now.


No, I don't.



> Officials from WWE told Bright House Sports network today, which airs the FCW shows in Florida, that they are closing down the promotion and will not be doing anymore television after the final three shows taped last week air.
> 
> WWE officials told Bright House Sports that they are folding the promotion, closing the gym, and moving everyone to Stamford, CT for the time being until they figure out what they are going to do with developmental.
> 
> Those in WWE also heard news today and were given the impression the company was going to do developmental out of Conneticut and possibly open a second developmental territory.


----------



## momentai94 (Nov 1, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Do you mean ECW here? FCW basically boasts the most talented wrestling roster in the country right now.


im surrounded by idiots


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Johnny use to wrestle in Japan, he'll say that A Train was one of his students, lol. It's gonna be GOLD.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

momentai94 said:


> im surrounded by idiots


Now you know how I feel.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

For those still skeptical if Lord Tensai is A-Train...Tatts dont lie. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVc2p3mMGlo


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

Mr Premium said:


> Matt Bloom just said on his twitter it wasn't him.


Yup, cause you know, he'd just come right out, ruin everything and say "yep that's me, I'm gonna tear shit up!"

Opening one's big e-mouth on Twitter worked out real well for Brodus Clay....

Also, he does know that wrestling in Japan doesn't make you Japanese right? Just wondering why some American white guy has what looks like a Japanese wrestler gimmick here


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Is it possible that was Skip Sheffield's new character? I know he's been doing a character called "Ryback" during dark matches, but maybe WWE did a gimmick switch.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

scrilla said:


> I'd put my money on A-Train, but one of those tattoos looked like a scorpion.


BAH GAWD! It's STING!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A train still on the wrestling shit...Thought he hung his coat up. Then again, I really think think it's Tyson Tomko, or Zack Gowen.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> A train still on the wrestling shit...Thought he hung his coat up. Then again, I really think think it's Tyson Tomko, or Zack Gowen.


Then you're even dumber than people think. It's clearly Giant Bernard.

Guy is a beast, too. I don't care if he's 39. Let him fuck some shit up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Pez said:


> Then you're even dumber than people think. It's clearly Giant Bernard.
> 
> Guy is a beast, too. I don't care if he's 39. Let him fuck some shit up.


Foolish. Get your head out of the gutter.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Um.. okay? How was that 'head in the gutter', at all? I said you were being dumb, I didn't say something perverted.

Zack Gowen? Seriously?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Bernard is like the new Vader. For those of you wondering why they don't let some FCW guy do it, it's because A-Train is a beast. And a geniunely good talent.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Look, I know what I saw ok, and I saw ZACK freaking GOWEN, dammit.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Look, I know what I saw ok, and I saw ZACK freaking GOWEN, dammit.


Were you perhaps watching RAW under the effects of a hallucinogenic substance?


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like Bloom is being given a horrible gimmick.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Pez said:


> Were you perhaps watching RAW under the effects of a hallucinogenic substance?


WE WANT GOWEN!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

If it indeed is A-Train, I would like to see him paired with Laurinitis and become some sort of heel monster placed in a feud with Punk or Randy Orton. At 39, he may not be top guy or champion material but could be used as a dominating heel that could elevate younger, mid card talent.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm glad that A-Train is coming back.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

It's Sting!


----------



## Airstyles77 (Nov 10, 2011)

Really looking forward to see A-Train back in the WWE, especially with this latest gimmick. I'm hoping he's used right though, sad to see the majority of WWE's monster heels being booked so poorly.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I can honestly say I never expected to see him back in WWE, but I guess they didn't really part on bad terms (he was just injured too long) and he has improved and made a name for himself in japan. Is this bad news for Yoshi Tatsu though if A-train comes back with an asian-themed gimmick? They only need one guy repping asia..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

goham202 said:


> If it indeed is A-Train, I would like to see him paired with Laurinitis and become some sort of heel monster placed in a feud with Punk or Randy Orton. At 39, he may not be top guy or champion material but could be used as a dominating heel that could elevate younger, mid card talent.


Most likely the case. Honestly haven't seen anything of the dude in forever, in the other thread of him being signed back, some positive feed, which surprised me. Can't remember his work in ring tbh.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Where did this "Old talent should put over younger talent" mindset come from? A-Train is better than most of WWE's young talent. If they still have it, why not push them? I find it pretty sad that people would expect someone like MVP for instance to come back and put over guys like Alex Riley for instance just because he's older than him. 

Does talent mean nothing these days?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Look at the tattoos at around :08 in the promo and look at Giant Bernard's arm tattoos in the second vid. It's him.


----------



## Calais (Mar 11, 2011)

It's.. It's Christian!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Johnny Ace wrestled in Japan. He's coming from Japan. That's the connection, I guess.

They've probably brought him back as a short term replacement for Mark Henry.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kentonbomb said:


> Where did this "Old talent should put over younger talent" mindset come from? A-Train is better than most of WWE's young talent. If they still have it, why not push them? I find it pretty sad that people would expect someone like MVP for instance to come back and put over guys like Alex Riley for instance just because he's older than him.
> 
> Does talent mean nothing these days?


There ain't no problem with older dudes helping to elevate younger talent. Sorta like how Jericho is doing for Punk and Sheamus, and Orton. Rock for Cena, I think, Orton for Kofi, and Big Show for Cody, Rey for Delrio, etc. I am sure A train can do the same for whoever without looking like complete shit like MVP did.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

We could see his back having tiny hair, looked like it was shaved. Its Albert!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tronnik said:


> Look at the tattoos at around :08 in the promo and look at Giant Bernard's arm tattoos in the second vid. It's him.


All you have to do is look at the back of his head. He has a big head that immediately reveals that it's him.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Tensai's Wiki is all messed up.


----------



## thegameplayson (Apr 10, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Interesting. I was reminded of Hakushi with all the painted on Japanese characters.
> 
> Hopefully this works out for A-Train as I've been a fan of his for years.


Thanks man! I was looking for that japanese wrestler's name for a long long time! I liked his matches with bret hart and undertaker in early 90s.. was 7 years old back then  good times!


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

This is why WWE superstars shouldn't use Twitter.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Ryan said:


> Kane
> Isaac Yankem, D.D.S
> Angus King
> Bruiser Mastino
> ...


True, but I think there is a pretty big difference between the relevance of Isaac Yankem, a fake dentist who was around less than a year and barely on television beyond his initial role feuding with Bret Hart, and Albert, who was a notable tag team/singles wrestler during the biggest boom period the industry had ever seen.



TripleG said:


> Interesting. I was reminded of Hakushi with all the painted on Japanese characters.
> 
> Hopefully this works out for A-Train as I've been a fan of his for years.


I was also reminded of Hakushi, thought perhaps they were resurrecting the gimmick.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

A train.. lol.. Man boobs is back.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Kentonbomb said:


> Where did this "Old talent should put over younger talent" mindset come from? A-Train is better than most of WWE's young talent. If they still have it, why not push them? I find it pretty sad that people would expect someone like MVP for instance to come back and put over guys like Alex Riley for instance just because he's older than him.
> 
> Does talent mean nothing these days?


That's like saying HHH should win every match against everyone just because he's talented.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Prince Albert is back. Don't know why but I see him feuding with Funkasaurus. Just calling it now...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh dammit... I thought it was someone to get excited about


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Prince Albert is back with his pierced dick, great!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Was an interesting promo. Will be awesome if it is A-Train.


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> I can honestly say I never expected to see him back in WWE, but I guess they didn't really part on bad terms (he was just injured too long) and he has improved and made a name for himself in japan. Is this bad news for Yoshi Tatsu though if A-train comes back with an asian-themed gimmick? They only need one guy repping asia..


That's silly to say. That's like saying they only need one American wrestler, or one Mexican wrestler, or one Canadian wrestler.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Bernard has really improved in Japan, Looks like they will make reference to it with his new gimmick.


----------



## Andyc10 (Sep 8, 2007)

Prince Albert is coming back...hes returning to piss HHH and Taker off!! Its not the end of an era!!


----------



## Andyc10 (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRNAn7T1ADc Divas are shitting a brick!


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> I can honestly say I never expected to see him back in WWE, but I guess they didn't really part on bad terms (he was just injured too long) and he has improved and made a name for himself in japan. Is this bad news for Yoshi Tatsu though if A-train comes back with an asian-themed gimmick? *They only need one guy repping asia.*.


They have three at the moment.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Lets clear this up a second for everyone complaining about him not being japanese.

Having japanese tats doesnt mean he is trying to be/ thinks he is or is at all playing a japanese person. People get Japanese tats all the time because they like their culture or it has some special meaning to them.

The name. Obviously they are playing up to the fact he has been wrestling in Japan for a long time now. The name reflects that. Without knowing his kayfabe background, it could be something to do with having lived out in Japan for a long time, grew up there, trained and wrestled there, and ultimately got his name from a trainer to symbolise something. 

I for one, like the fact they have gone with a japanese name rather than going with Giant Bernard or simply referring back to him as A-train. I think the name makes him even more of a mystery and more interesting as well as just being pure bad ass. 

I like the idea of an outsider embracing another's culture and ultimately that culture embracing him. The idea of an american getting introduced to the Japanese culture, where they would have perhaps mocked him during his attempts to learn their teachings and training, but inevitably gains there respect and in a sign of respect is given a new name to reflect that.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

SOSheamus said:


> Lets clear this up a second for everyone complaining about him not being japanese.
> 
> Having japanese tats doesnt mean he is trying to be/ thinks he is or is at all playing a japanese person. People get Japanese tats all the time because they like their culture or it has some special meaning to them.
> 
> ...



This. Don't Otunga have japanese or chinese writing tatooed on his left arm up round his bicep area or higher?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL at "He said it wasn't him". At least Jericho didn't appear in his vignettes. How does he explain that his tattoos and fat bald head are all over the television? This gimmick reminds me of the great Hakushi. He's the one who should be signed.


----------



## kwjr86 (Nov 25, 2008)

If anyone thinks this is isnt Giant Bernard take a look at Bernard's tat on his chest and one of the tats in the video, it's the exact same. It's definitly Bernard and I think he'll be a great big man with talent. He's improved massively from his last time in WWE to now.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

It's A-train obviously.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mr Premium said:


> Matt Bloom just said on his twitter it wasn't him.


He's blatantly lying, he's not going to say "yeah that's me" and mess up whatever build up WWE have in mind for him and have him in the dog house before he even turns up all because he couldn't keep his mouth shut.

I have to say, I'm really excited to see him return to the WWE and hope they give him a decent push and keep him around the upper mid-card. I was by no means a fan of his original WWF run as Prince Albert, A-Train or the Hip-Hop Hippo but seeing his stuff in Japan over the last few years has really made me a fan of his.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Heel said:


> It quite clearly was A-Train. He's denying it because WWE want his return to be a surprise.


A surprise to who? It's a new generation for crying out loud.

Grand Master Sexaay was part of one of the most popular tag teams of all time and came back to nothing but dead silence last year,


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Tensai? Is A train even japanese? -_- Stupid gimmick for 39 year old wrestler...


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

Max Mouse said:


> Tensai? *Is A train even japanese*? -_- Stupid gimmick for 39 year old wrestler...


Yeah, he's Japanese. Didn't you know? Ugh.

Look forward to see how they handle him. I've always been a bit of a fan of Albert/Train and now he's a real polished pro he's one of my favourite big men going today. He looks the business as far as looking like a real threat and can certainly work like one.


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

Here ^, for stupid people who are thinking it's not him.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> A surprise to who? It's a new generation for crying out loud.
> 
> Grand Master Sexaay was part of one of the most popular tag teams of all time and came back to nothing but dead silence last year,


It doesn't really matter though, does it? The WWE want to retain the possibility of a surprise, so he's doing the only logical thing he can do. If they're wrong, they're wrong, he's still making the wisest call.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hopefully the WWE re-considers taking MVP back.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you FAILED Triple H pet project #3. First Sin Cara, then Kharma, now Lord Tensai.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fucking pumped for this. (Y)

Edit: lol


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

I was kinda hopin it would be for Tajiri. I miss that dude


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Edit: sign...Never mind - already posted in the pics above by Samuray ^


----------



## Mania is Taker (May 5, 2011)

nice that Sheamus has some cannon fodder for a few months then


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I love the name.

WWE should have signed this guy sooner.

The roster is going to be fucking amazing in a years time once all the guys in developmental gain experience there and get called up.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Never cared for him, never done anything meaningful.Plus hes old.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SOSheamus said:


> Lets clear this up a second for everyone complaining about him not being japanese.
> 
> Having japanese tats doesnt mean he is trying to be/ thinks he is or is at all playing a japanese person. People get Japanese tats all the time because they like their culture or it has some special meaning to them.
> 
> ...


Great post!! I can't wait to have A-Train back! He was always one of my favorites back in the day!!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Lord Tensai, that name is badass as fuck! I'm pumped for him to debut, he's going to be a beast!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

According the prowrestlingDOTnet

Tensai means: "Natural Disaster" and not Genius/Prodigy as originally thought, which makes much more sense to me


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

IM PUMPED AS HELL FOR THE RETURN OF THE HIP HOP HIPPO!!


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

chill out guys, jeez


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Will be cool to see him doing more than being that hairy mid-card dude who nobody really cared about. He's been great in Japan so I'm pretty hyped for this.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Lame tats tbh. Scribble. 

Hope people chant "shave your back" at him like they did "Sexual Chocolate" to Ratings Henry


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

A train is back shave your back


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why are we all forgetting he's 39 years old and this does absolutely nothing for the up and coming talent? There was no need to resign this guy back when you have more then a couple big bodies doing nothing right now. This is one the problems with the current WWE. Instead of building up guys slowly and giving them storylines, they bring back the old blood and give them something new to do. If they just cash grab and print back old guys what was the entire point of FCW?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm finding it hard to give a shit about any new signings/returns when Dean Ambrose hasn't been called up yet. I know there's a reason but still...


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

yes he I have seen some of his New Japan stuff and he is a good super heavyweight. Even though they could have used Brodys Clay as Johnny's special enforcer this guy for sure gets the job done.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

I never cared about A Train and I haven't seen his Japan stuff so I really couldn't care less


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

People been editing his wikipedia the whole day. Earlier it said "Matt Bloom... is a fat f... he needs to shave his back... he doesn't understand how to use Rogaine. You put it on your head not your back..."

Seems edited back to "default"


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Why are people going crazy over his age? Even at 39, you could get a good 5 or 6 years out of him. Which is more than you'll get out of most of these young guys tbh.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Why are we all forgetting he's 39 years old and this does absolutely nothing for the up and coming talent? There was no need to resign this guy back when you have more then a couple big bodies doing nothing right now. This is one the problems with the current WWE. Instead of building up guys slowly and giving them storylines, they bring back the old blood and give them something new to do. If they just cash grab and print back old guys what was the entire point of FCW?


Hiring a seasoned vet is never a bad thing, his influence in the locker room and the help he can give the younger guys is priceless. Don't forget, there's not many guys left in the WWE who have worked outside of the WWE, so the outsider influence can be a good thing to help guys mould their character and in ring work.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

just1988 said:


> Hiring a seasoned vet is never a bad thing


Except when that seasoned vet gets the push instead of the up-and-coming, young talent - which is going to happen.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Mason Ryan is nowhere near the level of Bloom. Thats why he hasnt been given the role, and WWE have signed a 39 year old vet.

A-Train is ready and with the right storyline could be pushed right to the top, which is reportedly gonna happen. Aligning Ryan with Lauranitus wont make Ryan anymore ready to be pushed to the top.

Zeke might be a little more capable...But he's jobbed out alot recently and has no mic skills.

So whats the problem with A-Train having been signed. WWE's finally has a good big man.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

there is no up and coming young talent
there's young and up and coming but they have no talent


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol people getting mad cuz he isn't a young talent. He is going to get a push so he can push young talent. Plus, WWE needs a big guy that can actually go in the ring and handle business. He is a much better choice for Mr. Excitement's bodygurad than green guys like Brodus. There is a diffrence between pushing new talent and pushing green talent.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Except when that seasoned vet gets the push instead of the up-and-coming, young talent - which is going to happen.


What's wrong with a vet getting a push? Especially when he's a much better worker than many of the younger guys. Age shouldn't play into things if the older guys can physically go. The main event scene doesn't need to be dominated with green rookies in their early 20's.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

Walk-In said:


> No, I don't.


http://nodq.com/wwe/334267503.shtml

Oops.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So here we have people bitching that he's old?

Okay, Mark Henry is old.

But unlike Mark Henry, Albert fucks off to Japan, improves (because the WWE are shit at using big men) and is back.

Mark Henry is complete shit and he's a former WWE champion; Albert can do it but better.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

excited for his new character. Hope he becomes monster heel


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

My problem is this, his whole vignette was very heelish in nature and they did the whole 'Japan' thing. Which leads me to believe that this is all a way to get cheap heat for the guy. Aren't we all too old to buy into that 'USA! USA!' crap?
Perhaps he could be a face and speak respectfully of the Japanese style of wrestling rather than pandering to the same old tired xenophobic stereotypes?
This guy was always talented, I just don't want him wasted on a foreign heel gimmick.
And if you don't believe that an American wrestler can be an evil Japanese heel, I will kindly redirect you to the abysmal Crush heel turn in the 1990's.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Cactus said:


> What's wrong with a vet getting a push? Especially when he's a much better worker than many of the younger guys. Age shouldn't play into things if the older guys can physically go.


That's just philistine... there's more to the WWE than this. If you don't build stars, you won't have any when the current ones retire. Taker, HHH, Rey and Show are on the verge of hanging it up, and you want to have another 40 year old take the spotlight instead of pushing the younger guys? Great vision for the future there, bud.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

I still don't get the logic of re-signing A-Train and bringing him in as Lord Tensai..... I just don't understand that part. Just being dude back as A-Train, let him work in the mid-card, get a small momentum built up, and then put over some guys like Kofi, maybe Cody, or somebody else. 

But WWE getting rid of FCW and re-signing A-Train does seem a little...... odd.

And also, Albert will NEVER be a World Champion. He won't get much heat or get over with the crowd. I could be wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> That's just philistine... there's more to the WWE than this. If you don't build stars, you won't have any when the current ones retire. Taker, HHH, Rey and Show are on the verge of hanging it up, and you want to have another 40 year old take the spotlight instead of pushing the younger guys? Great vision for the future there, bud.


....and what's to say they can't make a star with a 39 year old? He could realistically go for another 2-3 years. He hasn't had any serious injuries. They did it fine with Mark Henry. I'm tired of green guys like Swagger and Miz getting the title when they are way too green. I'd much rather have a 39 year old with a shed-ton of experience get the strap rather than a 26 year old with little experience.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

Cactus said:


> ....and what's to say they can't make a star with a 39 year old? He could realistically go for another 2-3 years. He hasn't had any serious injuries. They did it fine with Mark Henry. I'm tired of green guys like Swagger and Miz getting the title when they are way too green. I'd much rather have a 39 year old with a shed-ton of experience get the strap rather than a 26 year old with little experience.


Swagger is shit. I mean he's good enough to have a place on the roster but he's a mid card talent at best. He looks ungainly and moves around like a right retard. He's a goofball.

G Bernard is miles ahead of most of the bigger guys. He's a proper polished pro now. Age doesn't fucking matter if you can still perform the same if not even better then some of the younger greener guys. Bernard is a genuine exciting monster. Fuck the haters who would rather see skinny little young guys who they think can 'wrestle' but will never get anywhere because they don't stand out from the pack and lack any sort of character.

Bernard has shown he can work with the best of them in Japan. Whether WWE changes his style slightly remains to be seen. He can still go with anyone and especially works well with smaller guys.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cactus said:


> ....and what's to say they can't make a star with a 39 year old? He could realistically go for another 2-3 years. He hasn't had any serious injuries. They did it fine with Mark Henry. I'm tired of green guys like Swagger and Miz getting the title when they are way too green. I'd much rather have a 39 year old with a shed-ton of experience get the strap rather than a 26 year old with little experience.











*INTERNET REFEREE declares you THE WINNER!
*


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

From what I read WWE has a policy of only signing people who are over 30 that have experience already. Tensai is 40, but since he already had WWE experience then he is an exception. Plus he can still go in the ring and found success in Japan for years. I liked the video package and it seems he will be a big deal when he debuts. Tensai is back IMO to put over young guys. Sure he might be a big deal first, but he will end up putting guys over so there is no need to worry about him hogging up some young guys spotlight lol.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Age in the wrestling business means very little quite honestly. It's obvious the WWE are looking towards the future as they have been a ridiculously talented roster in FCW, they just need to find ways to implement that talent on the WWE stage. 

Albert on the other hand is a guy that has a ton of experience and made himself into a legend in Japan. He's a big body with WWE experience who looks like he'll be repacked into a complete monster which is great. Just because he's 39 years old doesn't mean he can't add value to the product. If you have a high work rate, and a look, then the WWE will find a place for you; age is nothing but a number.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Shaolin monk?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

As good as he became in Japan, where his wrestling style was more suited, after leaving WWE, I don't really understand the logic in bringing him back. They already have enough of the big "no-talent" guys like Ezekiel Jackson, Mason Ryan, Big Show and to a very lesser extent, Great Khali. Big men who can go would be Brodus Clay, Husky Harris and if added to the list now, Bernard. These type of matches do nothing for me. If they could all wrestle the Japanese style, than maybe I'd have a different opinion of "North American" big men.

I'm more angry at the fact that it's a spot taken away from someone in FCW that has been busting their ass to make it to TV, only to see him return. Good luck guys. Hang in there until eventually...they'll release you.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I see no harm in having him back, building him up for a bit only to have some youngster be the one to knock him down after a while. I'm all for the youth movement but like somebody else said, I'd rather watch somebody who knows what they're doing over the likes of Heath Slater or Jinder Mahal ffs. It's crazy. Back when Albert was actually on the roster I didn't want to know him (outside the T&A stuff which was entertaining). Now I'd welcome him back as it would be something different than the cookie cutter shit I've become so accustomed to over the past few years. He's big, he's tall, he's intimidating, he's got a different look. Why the hell not?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe the WWE just feel their younger talent isn't quite there yet so have brought in a, very good, talent to help improve the show in the meantime.

A lot of the reaction in here is similar to Bradshaw's gimmick change and becoming a main eventer, or Henry's recent push. I feel like he could really help the roster, and with Bryan, Sheamus and Punk in Mania title matches, it isn't like they've ignored newer talent. It's also obvious Ziggler and Rhodes have bright futures, and there's some fantastic prospects in the developmental ranks. Matt Bloom isn't going to ruin that. Some of you act like every little thing is the end of wrestling as we know it.


----------



## H1R4 (Jan 3, 2012)

obviously A train you can tell by his big head and small ears 

and bloody good wrestler


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitely A-Train. Yes Yes Yes!

Wasn't his biggest fan when he was in WWE before but he's a beast and I'm looking forward to his return.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

Strange choice to bring A-Train back, i mean there are many former WWE-Wrestlers for whom i would "mark out" seeing them again, but him..? Hmm..

Well, at least he's got an interesting gimmick.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Man, I wish Brock Lesnar would come back. If you bring back a guy from the past, let him have a good impact. Lesnar would do this. But I'm dreaming....... lol


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

scrilla said:


> I'd put my money on A-Train, but one of those tattoos looked like a scorpion.





adrian_zombo said:


> "Lord Tensai" does contain the letters S-T-I-N... WWE obviously wants us to fill in the blanks and realize that STING IS COMING...


BY GOD!!!!!! IT'S STING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't understand why age is such a big hang-up for so many people. A-Train is 39-years-old. Who the fuck cares!? Chris Jericho is 41-years-old and is fighting for the WWE Title at Wrestlemania. People aren't holding his age against him. The Undertaker is 46. Triple H is 42. Shawn Michaels is 46. They're all in the semi-main event in a Hell in a Cell at Wrestlemania. The Rock is also 39-years-old. No one shit on his return... Batista is 43 and I would love for him to come back.

Age doesn't have anything to do with it. You're either good or you're not. Giant Bernard went to Japan and got pretty fucking good. I don't see any downside here.

I don't know what people are expecting. You want people to retire at the age of 40 and just be unemployed for twenty-five years until they reach retirement age and then have to live another twenty years in retirement? So some forty odd years of just not working at all!? Or should they just start selling cars at the age of 40? The shelf life of a wrestler is what, 25-40? So a 15 year career? Is that including developmental years, and due paying years and undercard/curtain jerk years? Jesus Christ. You realize that they have families that they have to support, right? And if they have been wrestling as their job since they were 20, they probably don't have a whole lot of job experience or references to get a "real" job. And then if they do, like Shane Douglas or Justin Credible, they're completely chastised for that too.

To that, I say fuck any and every one of you bitching about his age.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I always thought age was good according to this forum. Better than those indy curtain jerker vanilla midgets amirit?

Seriously though, from what I've seen Albert will be fine.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree with Walk-In, Age really doesn't matter, as long as he's not like Hogan or Flair


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Forty year old Henry had his best year ever in 2011 and Big Show and Kane are still very dependable big men. Yeah age is way overrated.

They brought A-train because the latest batch of big men suck and thats why Kane, Show and Henry still top guys.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Commodus said:


> My problem is this, his whole vignette was very heelish in nature and they did the whole 'Japan' thing. Which leads me to believe that this is all a way to get cheap heat for the guy. Aren't we all too old to buy into that 'USA! USA!' crap?
> Perhaps he could be a face and speak respectfully of the Japanese style of wrestling rather than pandering to the same old tired xenophobic stereotypes?
> This guy was always talented, I just don't want him wasted on a foreign heel gimmick.
> And if you don't believe that an American wrestler can be an evil Japanese heel, I will kindly redirect you to the abysmal Crush heel turn in the 1990's.


Or they could be building him as a warrior who fucks up people with an ancient fury like a samurai? Possibly? Maybe?


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

Post this every time some idiot says it's not A-Train.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I hope he does with the Hakushi look - that was badass. However he'll need to get henna tattoos or something, because you can't have them wiping off mid match. 

I also hope they acknowledge his previous stint in the wwe, and how he went to the far east and changed vs trying to pass him off as a new character because the fans will not allow it.

He should also lose the piercings and be clean shaven - look more Buddha like in the face.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Algernon said:


> Forty year old Henry had his best year ever in 2011 and Big Show and Kane are still very dependable big men. Yeah age is way overrated.
> 
> They brought A-train because the latest batch of big men suck and thats why Kane, Show and Henry still top guys.


Pretty much.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

You can call a piece of shit Becky and its still a piece of shit. No matter the name he's been terrible and I'm certainly sure he will continue to be.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Giant Bernard has been great in Japan since he left the E. He's one of the best big men in the world.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Brodus Clay wannabe, only 7 years older


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

jonoaries said:


> You can call a piece of shit Becky and its still a piece of shit. No matter the name he's been terrible and I'm certainly sure he will continue to be.


You think Giant Bernard was terrible in Japan?

Really? unk2


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

im actaully really excited to see what they do with him when he re-debuts


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Honestly, A-Train wasn't _bad_ during his WWE run the first time around. He was not given a lot to work with from a character perspective, but once the bell rang, he was a serviceable big man.

Now he's just downright good. So anyone shitting on him probably just only watches WWE, or rather doesn't follow his Japan stuff. That's not a knock but people should really not take a stance on a subject that they are literally ignorant about.


----------



## User *** (Mar 18, 2012)

Is he a good worker?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

dabossb said:


> You think Giant Bernard was terrible in Japan?
> 
> Really? unk2


Stan Hansen did well for himself in Japan back in the day, I hear Tomko did too, but what does that have to do with the price of tea in China? Not a damn thing. 

Fact is I've seen this bum before and he's just that--a bum, even if improved then he's just an improved bum. In any event I'm in no rush to see him on my TV in AMERICA again. 

You guys need to realize that being great anywhere else does not equate to greatness in the WWE. The sooner you realize that the better you will be.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

A-Train was really underrated back in the day. In Japan he proves himself as a great worker, especially in tag-team matches. I think he's going to be a great addition to the company. They gave time, a character, a good feud and the chance to develope a match and he can show to the WWE Universe he is for real. Looking forward to see him in action but there's some kind of strange feeling because I think he may be just the tipically big man in the 'E.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Hope he comes in fucks up a move and ends Cenas career for real... HOF contender for me that way


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

What is the guy, like 40?

Don't get me wrong he was decent 10 years ago.
Just a tad strange....
Surely he cant go for many more years?


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope WWE won't mess it up like the Funkasaurus gimmick.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

jonoaries said:


> Stan Hansen did well for himself in Japan back in the day, I hear Tomko did too, but what does that have to do with the price of tea in China? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Fact is I've seen this bum before and he's just that--a bum, even if improved then he's just an improved bum. In any event I'm in no rush to see him on my TV in AMERICA again.
> 
> You guys need to realize that being great anywhere else does not equate to greatness in the WWE. The sooner you realize that the better you will be.


Tomko found success BECAUSE of Giant Bernard. This isn't about success, but improvement and skill and Tomko improved SLIGHTLY in Japan, while Matt Bloom improved a ton. Most people have the mind set that they're bringing Albert back, they're not. Albert died the second Matt Bloom left the WWE. They're bringing in Giant Bernard.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

They should name him Lord T, because I give as much as a fuck about this as Mr. Rodgers gives about Mr. T., "and Mr McFeeley is delivering more than letters!"


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

So A-Train's coming back?............:batista3


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

JT Martin said:


> So A-Train's coming back?............:batista3


Proved my point.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

You people REALLY jump the gun on here don't ya?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

PoisonMouse said:


> Tomko found success BECAUSE of Giant Bernard. This isn't about success, but improvement and skill and Tomko improved SLIGHTLY in Japan, while Matt Bloom improved a ton. Most people have the mind set that they're bringing Albert back, they're not. Albert died the second Matt Bloom went to WWE. They're bringing in Giant Bernard.


This. That shortsighted poster won't give any credit to improvement at all will he...

I bet he'll tell us next that MVP hasn't improved in Japan either, and he's at the same talent level that he was in wwe currently


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Man i have a bad feeling people are going to chant A-Train, Albert, or Shave Your Back and ruin it. Felt bad for Mark Henry when he got Sexual Choc chants.


----------



## kamatose (Oct 8, 2006)

seriously, some of you should be put out of my misery. If you say Bloom can't work/sucks/is a bum then you obviously have no clue what wrestling is about. 95% of WWE fans are idiots. WWE isn't even about wrestling really. It truly is "sports entertainment" cause they couldn't book a program to save their life. Matches make no sense usually unless they leave some workers alone that actually "get it". What's sad is that the wwe has put on such shit over the last decade that their fans don't know squat about wrestling. That's why a bunch of WWE marks think Bloom sucks. 

Fact is, if he doesn't do 'great" in WWE it's because WWE wants him to look bad. There's a many great talent there that is crapped on.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

This could be good. I like A train, and there could be potential for some great stuff. Let him start as a silent monster heel for Johnny Ace, and slowly let him show more and more disgust of Johnny's actions. And then let him transform into a tweener character, which goes around beating people up, so they can better themself as wrestlers and persons, kayfabe off course. Let him do promos in the style of the movie ghost Dog. A violent samurain sensei.


----------



## Jooney (Jan 16, 2010)

I personally can't wait to see the hip hop hippo back in the wwe, he's clearly improved a lot since leaving and I'm keen to see what he offers!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

PoisonMouse said:


> Proved my point.


What point? I was just kidding. I think A-Train/Lord Tensai might be better than his days in Japan.


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

He's gonna be a moist yatty I can feel it.


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

Samuray said:


> Post this every time some idiot says it's not A-Train.


Obviously it's Sting. Don't you feel dumb.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

His tattoos are soooooo horrible. I don't understand why everyone went for the fad of those tribal tats. Embarrassing.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Samuray said:


> Here ^, for stupid people who are thinking it's not him.


STING IS CLEARLY STANDING RIGHT BEHIND HIM.


----------



## tobiaslemon (Mar 5, 2012)

How exciting.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Crowking said:


> His tattoos are soooooo horrible. I don't understand why everyone went for the fad of those tribal tats. Embarrassing.


To each their own.


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Prince Albert/A-Train/Lord Tensai*

Why is he coming back under a different gimmick. We all know him as Prince Albert or A-Train. Coming back as Lord Tensai doesnt make sense. It's just like when Vince brough in Vader at first and wanted to change his name to "The Mastodon" or whatever. It's freakin Vader for Christ sake!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Prince Albert/A-Train/Lord Tensai*

There are still some young fans that don't really know who A-Train is. He wasn't really a huge start back then.


----------



## Mike_Hickeybottom (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Prince Albert/A-Train/Lord Tensai*

A-Train was a great superheavyweight worker and I'm glad to see him back.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Prince Albert/A-Train/Lord Tensai*

I could see them saying Lord Tensai is 'A-Train reformed' after spending so many years in Japan. He comes back, says he's undergone years of intense training and is no longer named PA or A-Train, he is Lord Tensai. Something like that would develop his new character, while not confusing people who watched when he was on TV before.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Prince Albert/A-Train/Lord Tensai*

I just wish he came back as A-Train so we could get that boss titantron


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Prince Albert/A-Train/Lord Tensai*

He'd just be better coming back as Matt Bloom


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Prince Albert/A-Train/Lord Tensai*

Because A-Train was destroyed when he left WWE in 2004. This is Giant Bernard.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Man, this guy is ugly.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's amazing how much the culture of debuts, development and signings has changed under Triple H. It's like we're back living under Jim Ross as head of talent relations rather than Johnny Ace (who's now currently enjoying himself on TV). 

It was always apparent that WWE loved Albert and wanted to make him into a big star. I remember Undertaker discussing it in an interview, saying he was actively rooting for him back in 2001. Remember that Intercontinental Championship push in '01? The A-Train stuff, the '03 push? WWE loved him and tried and tried to push him but it was just not to be. His presentation and the name, the gimmick, all of it felt very rote and fans didn't buy into him here in WWE. Albert had to move on and after WWE released him, he completely remade himself in Japan. I think people need to check out his Japanese matches and content. He improved. A great deal. Admittedly, much of his Japanese runs have been as a tag team, but he can work well as a singles guy in WWE, too (which is for the best, obviously, considering the climate in WWE today regarding tag-teaming).

I'd like to know the specifics of his new WWE contract. He's 39, yes, but he's probably in _roughly_ as good of shape as he's been since the rotator cuff back in... Jeez, was that really 2004 already? Anyway, I could easily see him signing a 3-year contract that takes him to age 42. 

I'm kind of warm and fuzzy all over thinking about the potential here, and how much WWE will want to "try again" with good ol' Albert, haha. Lord knows that Lord Tensai is an infinitely more marketable name. One thing you have to give him, he'll stand out against most of today's roster. The times weren't favorable for him some eight, nine, ten, eleven years ago, but now? I'm honestly expecting big things.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope he comes just to stir stuff up. He's huge... Perhaps a foil for Big Show or Kane?


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

My last memory of A-train was when he beat the shit out of Edge with a chair for no reason back in 2003.

Anyway I'm actually excited to see his re-debut under a new gimmick.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Why would they bring in Albert/A-Train in for this role? They'd have no reason to bring a 39 year old back into their company and actually hype it. They've got PLENTY of big bodies around doing nothing, both in the E and in FCW, all of which are younger.


I can understand that impulse and thought process, but the way I see it, this is a smart move. WWE is currently like a ball club that has a bunch of uber-talented young guys sitting on the bench, taking notes and learning the ropes down on the farm (FCW), and a bunch of guys on the active roster that are either ready or almost ready to be given the ball with more prominent positions. But for all of that talent, WWE is currently a team with a disproportionate number of very young, green-ish guys, most of whom aren't familiar with the territories, with working in Mexico or Japan the old way as Jericho was speaking of a few weeks ago on Raw. Triple H knows this as well as anybody and I'm sure that this is one major reason why he and WWE went after Giant Bernard. As has been said in this thread, Triple H is now primarily in a non-wrestling capacity; Jericho is back apparently to put Punk over as strongly as possible and then he'll most likely be off to Fozzy again; Undertaker is in the twilight of his career; Mark Henry will be gone before 2012 is over; Rey Mysterio and The Big Show are probably going to be leaving before very long, too. Kane says he can go another couple of years but for the most part, the older guys are all on their way out. Bringing in a veteran to stabilize a locker room and to help teach the kids while also being given the spotlight himself is a win/win for everybody involved. Lots of sports franchises actively pursue having at least one major, well-respected veteran on a team because they're such a natural teacher for the younger guys on the squad. 

Most of WWE's younger guys are either ill-equipped or simply not ready to take on a role like this. And seeing as WWE is a bit under the gun for a big body to thrust into the upper midcard/main event scene, Lord Tensai seems like a promising option for the time being.

So, really, this is actually advancing the Youth Movement and if the people who make booking and creative decisions in WWE uncharacteristically get all of their ducks in a row for a change, I could easily see Giant Bernard being directly instrumental in helping to put over at least a couple of younger guys before his career is finished.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Heard he was backstage while SD was being taped.


----------

